# The 650k mile 2012 Cruze



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's insane! Guy at your dealership must've gotten that car dirt cheap.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Trade it in, I bet he didn't get much for it? lol He must live in the darn car, can you get and post a couple pics of the car?


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Trade it in, I bet he didn't get much for it? lol He must live in the darn car, can you get and post a couple pics of the car?


The Crazy part according to NADA is that rough trade in was $3,050 , and retail said $7,100. I'm sure they took care of him since he's bought his past 3 cars there and did all his service there.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol wouldn't be caught dead paying $7100 for a car with those kind of miles.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

money_man said:


> Lol wouldn't be caught dead paying $7100 for a car with those kind of miles.


I know right? I'd give them 1500 maybe. GM should have bought it for advertising purposes.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> I know right? I'd give them 1500 maybe. GM should have bought it for advertising purposes.


If it hit a million miles, they probably would have.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gm Canada could've bought it. 1,040,000km


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

haha, my 2014 diesel Cruze is only worth $3500 in "good" condition with 27% of those miles. . 

Can you post a pic of that odometer?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> haha, my 2014 diesel Cruze is only worth $3500 in "good" condition with 27% of those miles. .
> 
> Can you post a pic of that odometer?


This makes me depressed.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah I would love to see pictures of it! I hope mine makes it to 650k. Been off to a rough start so far.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What'd the body look like at that many miles? How'd the interior hold up?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Man, he had to be racking up the miles like a long-haul trucker. That's something like 2,700 - 3,000 miles a week depending on when he bought it. Assuming an average speed of 60 MPH, that's at least 45 hours a week at the wheel. What does he do???


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Must be a courier.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

money_man said:


> Must be a courier.


You hit the nail on the head. I'll try to get some pictures of it. I know that the car is going to end up on some used car lot in the area because they bought it to flip it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Not flipping anything with that many miles. At least not for some great profit.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

money_man said:


> Not flipping anything with that many miles. At least not for some great profit.


The only thing I can figure is that the trade was more like a grand, and then they are just going to throw a complete junkyard engine and transmission in it. It will probably go on one of those buy here pay lots and someone will pay 10 grand for it after interest, lol.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

sort of surprised it went through that many turbos since he was changing his oil weekly.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

That's a turbo every 165,000 miles.

Why would he change his oil weekly?

How much does it cost to replace a turbo?

Curious.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Hazlitt777 said:


> That's a turbo every 165,000 miles.
> 
> Why would he change his oil weekly?
> 
> ...



Actually every 216,000 miles. Said he was needing his fourth at 650,000. Changing his oil every week which would be about every 3000 miles I would think he could get more life out of the turbo. But what do I know.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Especially since that'd be hwy miles. That's 350k km, so no shame in that turbo. Most vehicles where I live never last that long.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jmlo96 said:


> The Crazy part according to NADA is that rough trade in was $3,050 , and retail said $7,100. I'm sure they took care of him since he's bought his past 3 cars there and did all his service there.


I think NADA is WAY off. KBB has proven to be more accurate and it shows a "fair" condition trade value of $952 which sounds much more accurate to me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I think NADA is WAY off. KBB has proven to be more accurate and it shows a "fair" condition trade value of $952 which sounds much more accurate to me.


I might suggest even less than that if it was ready for another turbo in the near future, lets face it 650k miles the car should be worn out and need other parts as well.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Here I am at 130,000 thinking my car won't get up to even 180,000 let alone 200,000 lol!


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> Actually every 216,000 miles. Said he was needing his fourth at 650,000. Changing his oil every week which would be about every 3000 miles I would think he could get more life out of the turbo. But what do I know.


I know for sure that the first turbo went out at 81k because that was before the turbo issues were well known. GM technical assistance was shocked that the car had 81k on it already .


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Any idea how frequently this owner changed transmission fluid?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I might suggest even less than that if it was ready for another turbo in the near future, lets face it 650k miles the car should be worn out and need other parts as well.


I wonder what the actual ACV given by the dealer was.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My guess is $500-$800

just to put 650,000 miles in some sort of perspective. 365 days in a year times 24 hours a day = 8760 hours in a year.

650,000 miles divided by 50 miles per hour = 13,000 hours which equals 1.48 years on the road. Just estimating 50 miles per hour. Nothing short of amazing in a short period of time.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Must be driving this thing in a road salt free region. Hit over that 200K mile mark on several vehicles that were still running well, but nothing left of the bodies, but did get free air conditioning. Whether I wanted it or not.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rust doesn't care about miles. It's about time. This would probably make a good winter car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have to agree with chevyguy. Rust is more about time than mileage.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Plus if the owner was having oil changed every week they were probably washing the car as well


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

jmlo96 said:


> I know for sure that the first turbo went out at 81k because that was before the turbo issues were well known. GM technical assistance was shocked that the car had 81k on it already .


Maybe I misunderstood...but you said that three turbos were put into it and a fourth was needed at 650,000. If that is the case, I would estimate the average life of a turbo is 650,000/4 = 162500 miles per turbo. Do the newer turbos last longer than this now? I wonder? I drive a 2014.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I was just trying to figure how many miles he was getting per turbo.

Just put in the 4th at 650,000 miles - car has 650,000 miles on it so this turbo has 0 miles on it. 
So that leaves 3 turbos that went 650,000 miles. 
650,000/3=216,000 average miles per turbo actually just did it on calculator 216666.666666667.

But if we now know he only got 81,000 out of the first one. Then we could subtract 650,000 - 81,000 = 569,000/2 would be 284,500 miles per turbo. 

I would think getting close to 300,000 would be getting closer to normal miles out of a turbo. Wonder if he had the pvc problem or water pump that may of shortened the life of the first turbo. 

I don't know maybe I am figuring it wrong.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hazlitt777 said:


> Maybe I misunderstood...but you said that three turbos were put into it and a fourth was needed at 650,000. If that is the case, I would estimate the average life of a turbo is 650,000/4 = 162500 miles per turbo. Do the newer turbos last longer than this now? I wonder? I drive a 2014.


Um, not quite. Sometimes simple math gets tricky.  The car has had three turbos and will need a forth to "reset" for another run. So if we go by averages it would be:
Turbo 1: 0 to 216,667 miles
Turbo 2: 216,667 to 433,333 miles
Turbo 3: 433,333 to 650,000 miles.

However, I think OP has seen the maintenance records. So in reality, it's probably looking like this:
Turbo 1: 0 to 81,000 miles
Turbo 2: 81,000 to 365,500 miles
Turbo 3: 365,500 to 650,000 miles

For an average of 284,000 miles on the later turbos. ((650,000 - 81,000)/2) That doesn't sound bad at all.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Those sound about right per turbo. If I were a betting man I would bet that the updated oil cooler turbo lines helped the next batch of turbos last longer. Early 2012 would have had the original turbo oil line design.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Um, not quite. Sometimes simple math gets tricky.  The car has had three turbos and will need a forth to "reset" for another run. So if we go by averages it would be:
> Turbo 1: 0 to 216,667 miles
> Turbo 2: 216,667 to 433,333 miles
> Turbo 3: 433,333 to 650,000 miles.
> ...


Okay this is what he originally wrote: "The car has had 3 turbos put in, and was about to need its 4th turbo." So now, supposing they all lasted the same number of miles, I am thinking the original lasted till 162,500, the first replacement till 325,000 the second replacement till 487,500 the third till 650,00 because now at 650,000 the fourth replacement goes in. So that is an average of 162,500 per turbo. Or am I losing it:>) The long and short of it is that I hope I can get more than 162,500 out of my original turbo in my 2014 cruze.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hazlitt777 said:


> Okay this is what he originally wrote: "The car has had 3 turbos put in, and was about to need its 4th turbo."


Oh, I see. Is it 3 turbos total or 3 replacement turbos (for a total of 4)? Taken at face value, it does sound like 3 replacements, but I'd want to double-check to make sure that's accurate.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

If you think about it, the life of a turbo is hard. They get hot and depends on the driver could be very hot. Also if one drives hard and then shuts the car down right away that isn't aways good. Plus if a dexos 1 certified oil was used over a true synthetic dexos 1 there could be coking build up due to the heat. So to me they did well to last as long as they did.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

So, as a Courier, he was probably getting paid per mile. He must have made a huge profit off of the car - initial cost vs. mileage income!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Blancmange said:


> So, as a Courier, he was probably getting paid per mile. He must have made a huge profit off of the car - initial cost vs. mileage income!


I would get $416k from that many km.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blancmange said:


> He must have made a huge profit off of the car - initial cost vs. mileage income!


Better hope so. That would be his gross income for about 4 years right there. With that many miles, he couldn't have had a second job. And he'd still have to factor in the costs of the car, fuel, tires, service, etc.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Oh, I see. Is it 3 turbos total or 3 replacement turbos (for a total of 4)? Taken at face value, it does sound like 3 replacements, but I'd want to double-check to make sure that's accurate.


Well, I'm hoping since the original went out at 80,000 or so, that the newer ones will last around 200,000 miles. Maybe I will be lucky. What is the cost of replacing a turbo? And is it an install that has to be done by a professional?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hazlitt777 said:


> What is the cost of replacing a turbo? And is it an install that has to be done by a professional?


GMPartsDirect has the turbo at $560. I don't think it's too hard to replace, but you need to be aware of the TTY bolts and have the right tools to torque them properly.

I donno. That seems like a lot of money to tack onto an engine with that much mileage. I think a whole used engine would be a better deal.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd want to just replace the turbo strictly to see how far the rest of the engine could make it!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm more surprised the 2012 automatic held up that long, darn things were clunky when new. Guess I can say mine was no worse at 95K than it was when new. I would be real interested in how often the fluid was changed.


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm trading mine in , the latest - 2 years from now. Just personal experience with GM cars. The last one left me at the highway. Completely stopped running, electric failure. After it was fixed "fixed", (according to the mechanic), the car would randomly shut off after 20 min of driving. I mean, all lights, ignition, everything. I almost hit a tree, when I lost power steering and, since the mechanic said, he can't reproduce the problem and can't find anythign wrong with it, the car went buh-bye. It had 190k (Pontiac Grand Prix). But don't think I'm biased against American cars. It's the same deal with Volkswagens. The car I've owned with the biggest mileage was a Mercedes benz 190E. 295K miles with transmission 3 times replaced. Benzes and BMWs used to be famous of having their AT transmission [email protected] itself quite often. The germans just couldn't make an AT transmission.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GeneralDriver said:


> I'm trading mine in , the latest - 2 years from now. Just personal experience with GM cars. The last one left me at the highway. Completely stopped running, electric failure. After it was fixed "fixed", (according to the mechanic), the car would randomly shut off after 20 min of driving. I mean, all lights, ignition, everything. I almost hit a tree, when I lost power steering and, since the mechanic said, he can't reproduce the problem and can't find anythign wrong with it, the car went buh-bye. It had 190k (Pontiac Grand Prix). But don't think I'm biased against American cars..


More than likely you had a bad ground(corrosion) somewhere. With all the electronics in cars these days, this is exactly why I will no longer buy or drive anything more than 6 years old. Doesn't matter what brand you buy either, they all rely way to heavily on electronics. I traded my Cruze after 4 years, plan to do the same with my current Sonic. I'll let someone else deal with the future electrical gremlins.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

spacedout said:


> More than likely you had a bad ground(corrosion) somewhere. With all the electronics in cars these days, this is exactly why I will no longer buy or drive anything more than 6 years old. Doesn't matter what brand you buy either, they all rely way to heavily on electronics. I traded my Cruze after 4 years, plan to do the same with my current Sonic. I'll let someone else deal with the future electrical gremlins.


Have you considered simply leasing your cars? It might work out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I still want to see the pictures!


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

cruze01 said:


> I still want to see the pictures!


I will have to find out if they can get them. The guy who bought it is a young tech who is flipping it with his dad. Last I heard, his dad is in the process of fixing some things to flip it. It might have a new owner already for all I know.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That's pretty funny to flip a 650k car. Kinda like trying to market a person divorced that has been married eight times...:grin: Probably has more life but not the best life left.


----------



## CruzeMan93 (Jul 25, 2016)

I really hope to see that kind of longevity out my Cruze. I am going to stick with mid grade or premium gas and shortened oil change intervals. Still haven't 100% chosen the oil I am going to use, but I haven't hit the 1000 mile mark yet so I have a little time.


----------



## HL66 (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to know if / how how often the timing chain or the guides / rails were replaced

Regarding the 4 needed Turbos... Turbo chargers can fail in many ways, and not all of them are classic catastrophic failures of the internal parts.. for example if t he wastegate actuator or the wastegate rod / bearing is worn, These parts are not available for replacement, you have to replace the whole unit. Also as the exhaust manifold is included in the unit, a cracked manifold also requires the whole unit to be replaced...or maybe some guy wasn´t careful and it ingested some foreign objects etc etc...

Courier cars are known to reach extreme milage... they drive Long distance trips at steady Speed and only have very few cold starts.. usually well maintained because they only make money wenn they`re rolling


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I donno. That seems like a lot of money to tack onto an engine with that much mileage. I think a whole used engine would be a better deal.


If nothing is wrong on the engine why bother replacing it with a engine that you don't know the service record or treatment of.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jmlo96 said:


> Have you considered simply leasing your cars? It might work out cheaper in the long run.



I could not conform to the limited mileage of a lease. I typically put on 2000-4000 miles a month. Taking what I paid for my Cruze new and subtracting what they gave me in trade, it works out to only slightly more than a lease cost anyway, and I had no down payment at all. By my calculations I only paid around $270 a month over the 48 months I had my Cruze.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

So...any pictures? 
I hate feeling skeptical.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> So...any pictures?
> I hate feeling skeptical.


I'd like to see pics too. I am also curious about the buy/sell price.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I've been offered 10K for at 2014 LT/RS with just 17K miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> I've been offered 10K for at 2014 LT/RS with just 17K miles.



That's spot on according to kbb.com trade in value.


----------

